# 2008 Ironhorse sunday world cup vs 2012 giant glory 2



## jval83 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey guys. I have been Downhilling a bit now and i am looking into buying a full suspension bike. I know that with a budget of $2000 my options are limited but i have found 2 bikes that i am interested in. A 2012 Giant glory 2 and a 2008 Ironhorse sunday world cup. The glory is 100% stock but the iron horse has a fair few aftermarket parts.

So what im asking here would be what would be the better bike?
Because the iron horse is not %100 stock here is a link to all of its specs.
SA Custom Anodised Purple Ironhorse Sunday - Medium (17"))

Thanks


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

That Sunday is siiiick !


----------



## jval83 (Jan 7, 2013)

wyatt79m said:


> That Sunday is siiiick !


I love the colour scheme on the bike and it has lots of aftermarket parts on it. but its a 5 year old frame


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

you sure that sunday's still available? the ad looks to be 5 months old since the last update


----------



## hybridzeg8 (Aug 27, 2012)

The Sunday looks sick but I'd go with the glory, it's newer so in theory it should have less riding time on it. Also it's made by giant and is still in production so replacement parts will be easier to get and when riding hard DH parts willll need to be replaced.


----------



## jval83 (Jan 7, 2013)

saturnine said:


> you sure that sunday's still available? the ad looks to be 5 months old since the last update


Yes, i asked the owner recently and he said it was still for sale.


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

I'd go Giant too. The Sunday has the flimsier 32 mm fork (that's what I have too, but I'm a little guy), and the Juicy brakes might just not be enough to stop the bike during hard runs. I could be wrong but the Giant might also have a more modern, slacker geo.


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

That Sunday looks SUPER mean, looks like it has a decent spec ect.

BUT.... as others have said, The glory probably has more modern GEO, and has less ride time. 

I'm getting my bike powdercoated soon, and now I'm seriously considering getting it purple!


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Sunday: discontinued bike from a now defunct company.


----------



## bengxe (Oct 11, 2009)

The sunday is .5" lower and .5 degrees slacker. Sunday geometry was ahead of its time, glory geo is way behind. Sunday parts are still easily available, and giants not going to honor a warranty for a second owner.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i'd probably change the fork and brakes on the sunday


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

Not really much of a decision here. A 5 year old DH bike (although great in its day) from a manufacturer that no longer exists for $2000 or a 1 year old DH bike (which also happens to ride very well) from a manufacture that offers a lifetime warranty for $2000. Yes, if you need to warranty the Giant you won't get a zero cost replacement because you are not the original owner, but you will get a very good deal on any parts needed.


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

If this guy has had his bike on the market for ~5 months I bet you can manage to pull that price tag down just a bit, with lots of reminders as to how old the frame/fork/shock is.

Everyone has valid points as to why the Giant is a better option..... but damn that is a bad ass looking Sunday. I'd be hard pressed to turn down that bike (assuming a price drop). It's pretty slick. Plus you get a nice drivetrain/cockpit. 

Can you test them to make sure the suspension is still in good shape (I'd worry most about the quality of '08 suspension and not about the '08 frame)

Good luck


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

no way i'd pay $2000 for the sunday. it's actually been up for sale for over 7 months so it's clearly not priced right but if the price was mid to low 1000s, i'd pick it over the giant.


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

jval83 said:


> Hey guys. I have been Downhilling a bit now and i am looking into buying a full suspension bike. I know that with a budget of $2000 my options are limited but i have found 2 bikes that i am interested in. A 2012 Giant glory 2 and a 2008 Ironhorse sunday world cup. The glory is 100% stock but the iron horse has a fair few aftermarket parts.
> 
> So what im asking here would be what would be the better bike?
> Because the iron horse is not %100 stock here is a link to all of its specs.
> ...


Here's why the sunday is a bad idea, the seller hasn't had success selling it for months, so if you buy it you probably wont be able to sell it at all. Colors like purple are a fad. Pink was the fad a few yrs ago, not anymore. And, IH is out of business, so parts would be pretty rare to come by. Oh and it's a ghey color, its ok if your a chick.


----------



## TheRage43 (Jul 19, 2012)

Yep, that sunday is overpriced. He spent a lot on building and rebuilding it that he will not be able to recoup. The value of the bike is not in how pretty it is...

The Glory is one of my favorite bikes to ride, slays DH, jumps amazing, and pedals decent for what it is. Also quite affordable!

Glory > Sunday


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

Great lookin bike.


----------

